# Uncharted (February 18, 2022)



## Karma (Jun 6, 2019)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 6, 2019)

Tom Holland?


----------



## Karma (Jun 6, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Tom Holland?


 

If that's not wut they're going for then idk lol


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jun 6, 2019)

He'd be a better lara croft.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 9, 2019)

Who should play older Drake?


----------



## James Bond (Jun 9, 2019)

BlazingInferno said:


> Who should play older Drake?


----------



## MShadows (Jun 10, 2019)

Don’t worry, guys, Tom Holland does his own stunts

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2019)

I don't know how they're gonna make young Drake interesting or fun to watch.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 7, 2020)

Is this movie ever gonna happen?


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jul 7, 2020)

I don't know, but I kinda hope it doesn't. I love Uncharted and I just can't get enough of Indiana Jones-esque movies, but not making an Uncharted movie with Allan Ungar as director and Nathan Fillion and Stephen Lang as Drake and Sullivan is a mistake. The short film is one of the best, if not THE best, video game adaptation of all time, and there's no reason why they shouldn't build further on on that. It's such a shame.


----------



## ~VK~ (Jul 8, 2020)

I gave up on believing this might turn out OK the second they announced mark fucking wahlberg as sully. Sony gonna sony.


----------



## Skaddix (Jul 9, 2020)

Holland was always a weird choice for me...


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 15, 2020)

Well it’s happening


----------



## Velocity (Jul 16, 2020)

This is gonna be one of those movies that we’ll love Tom Holland in but hate literally everything about it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## Velocity (Jul 17, 2020)

Dangit. I was hoping everyone in the movie would have to wear masks and they'd say it was because Drake is very responsible about using masks to prevent the transmission of diseases.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 18, 2020)

Why hasn’t the date been corrected in the thread title?


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 20, 2020)

Why are they risking their lives shooting this? Why cant just wait next year?


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jul 21, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> Why are they risking their lives shooting this? Why cant just wait next year?




In what way are they risking their lives?


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 21, 2020)

Uncle Acid said:


> In what way are they risking their lives?



Germany is covid free?


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jul 21, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> Germany is covid free?



No, it isn't. But how are they risking their _lives_? I do understand that they would risk someone's lives if any of the actors or someone in the production crew are very old, have weakened immune systems or any pre-existing medical conditions, but do we know that this is actually the case?

Like I said, I don't know the cast or crew well enough, but I doubt they would do anything to risk someone's lives if they're actually in the risk group.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 21, 2020)

It is still safer to stay home than doing this.


----------



## Karma (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## Mider T (Oct 22, 2020)

We all posting the same thing?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 22, 2020)

Not half bad actually.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 22, 2020)

It appears they'll be wrapping up this weekend.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 22, 2020)

Check out the bicep on Holland! Lol


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 22, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


>





Mider T said:


> We all posting the same thing?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## Karma (Oct 29, 2020)

The actress for Chloe looks the the part but is american


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 1, 2020)

Hmm, trailer?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## BlazingInferno (May 24, 2021)

Mustacheless Sully? That’s not right


----------



## Karma (May 24, 2021)

BlazingInferno said:


> Mustacheless Sully? That’s not right


Theyll add it on in post

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Skaddix (May 24, 2021)

I just cannot take this movie seriously...even if it is origin...Iron Man Jr just doesnt fit lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (May 24, 2021)

Mark Wahlberg looks absolutely nothing like Sully, even the clothes he's wearing don't look like something Sully would use, especially since this is supposed to take place a few years after the Uncharted 3 flashbacks.


----------



## Skaddix (May 24, 2021)

Well I hate Mark Wahlberg anyway so another strike in my book. You are right he doesnt match look wise.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 10, 2021)

Has Sony completely forgotten this movie?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 20, 2021)

10 days later

The trailer is supposed to come out officially tomorrow.

EDIT: Already down


----------



## Velocity (Oct 20, 2021)

BlazingInferno said:


> 10 days later
> 
> The trailer is supposed to come out officially tomorrow.


That looks so weird. I know the Uncharted games weren't known for their realism, but that jumping between crates moment was more Spider-Man than Uncharted.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 21, 2021)

I was under the impression this was a prequel but looks like it’s in its own continuity. I forgot Antonio Banderas is in this


----------



## MShadows (Oct 21, 2021)

It’s gonna be a Fast&Furious kind of movie. The story is whatever, but the action will be crazy.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 21, 2021)

I can't take that little ^ (use bro) seriously as Nathan Drake.

Nothing against short brehs. I'm only 5ft8 myself. Yute just doesn't look like a rugged adventurer.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 22, 2021)

He’s doesn’t even have Drake personality.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 22, 2021)

I don’t know if this is old news but apparently that girl that says "Sully has no friends" is Chloe. First time I’m hearing she’s in the movie.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 22, 2021)

She was announced a long time ago.


----------



## Djomla (Oct 22, 2021)

I have never played the game, so I don't know much about it. Looks like a fun actiom/adventure flick. I love the fact they used Led Zep song.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 22, 2021)

Gunners said:


> I can't take that little ^ (use bro) seriously as Nathan Drake.
> 
> Nothing against short brehs. I'm only 5ft8 myself. Yute just doesn't look like a rugged adventurer.


Damn I didn't picture you as a manlet, or using the imperial system.


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 23, 2021)

I hope this movie does well. Only so that we can get a future Uncharted with Nathan Fillion as Drake and Stephan Lang as Sully


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 29, 2021)

Why aren’t the mods changing the release date?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 15, 2021)

I can see Tom Holland as a young adult Nate, but Mark Wahlberg is a terrible casting.

And that poster looks more a like videogame poster than the covers of the actual games.


----------



## Gledania (Dec 18, 2021)

Hmm everyone was young once , even Nate. I guess Tom would just be that.  I'm a bit hyped ngl


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 11, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 11, 2022)

They really fucked up the casting, felt like Tom was casted base on popularity


----------



## Uncle Acid (Feb 11, 2022)

I am happy to see that tbh. This should've been written by Allan Ungar and Jesse Wheeler, directed by Allan Ungar and starring Nathan Fillion, Stephen Lang and Mircea Monroe. They made a 14 minute fan film on a budget where part of the cast and crew worked more or less for free, that feels and play along like it's an official part of the franchise. That is how good it was.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2022)

Uncle Acid said:


> I am happy to see that tbh. This should've been written by Allan Ungar and Jesse Wheeler, directed by Allan Ungar and starring Nathan Fillion, Stephen Lang and Mircea Monroe. They made a 14 minute fan film on a budget where part of the cast and crew worked more or less for free, that feels and play along like it's an official part of the franchise. That is how good it was.


Fillion is the perfect role. Sadly though, he's way too old. His Firefly days is when he could have played Nate

The Uncharted games are all about Nate being this physical powerhouse of athleticism.

Fillion would have been reduced to bad CG and awkward stunt cut shots.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 15, 2022)

Not an entirely big increase


----------



## OLK (Feb 15, 2022)

I watched a bit of a CAM and the beginning is straight up the beginning of Uncharted 4's opening flashback


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## OLK (Feb 23, 2022)

Tom Holland = Money

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 23, 2022)

OLK said:


> Tom Holland = Money



The dude legit has the old fashioned star power so common in the 80s and 90s.

Good for the guy. Movie sucks balls, tho.

Reactions: Disagree 2


----------



## Djomla (Mar 13, 2022)

Liked it.

I'm a sucker for Indiana Jones, Mummy, Librarian, National Treasure, Sahara, Fool's Treasure, Into the Blue and all of the adventure movies, so naturally I liked this one too.


----------



## OLK (Mar 13, 2022)

It was a fun simple action flick. I liked it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Mar 14, 2022)

This was a fun movie.  Looking forward to the sequel.


----------



## Francyst (Mar 25, 2022)

I enjoyed it more than I thought I would. Next movie is probably gonna be set piece overload if Drake is using guns now. Actually looking forward to it


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 6, 2022)

This was fun.  But that black girl was stupid.

Because she had half of a fortune and instead of securing that first she went after Drake and Sully.


----------



## Simon (Aug 7, 2022)

Watched it last night, wasn't expecting much but enjoyed it more than I thought.

I wouldn't mind a sequel.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 7, 2022)

I’ve still yet to watch the movie but I’m assuming it’s one of those movies where everyone loves the action but not big on the writing?


----------



## MShadows (Aug 7, 2022)

BlazingInferno said:


> I’ve still yet to watch the movie but I’m assuming it’s one of those movies where everyone loves the action but not big on the writing?


Pretty much. It’s decent overall.


----------

